# Waiting time in CIC application



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone suggest me the estimated waiting time for an application to process in the CIC stage. I have filed my case on 1st of October and have not heard back since then. Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

They are a government bureaucracy, they do not do anything quickly.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

dhgumc said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone suggest me the estimated waiting time for an application to process in the CIC stage. I have filed my case on 1st of October and have not heard back since then. Thanks


More detail needed. What category have you applied under. From where?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Expect a 6-month waith on an aknowledgement of receipt :juggle:


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

We have applied for NOC 2171 from Delhi


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dear All,
I have send my application and related documents on 3rd Nov 2014 and it has reached Sydney, Nova Soctia in five days i.e 8th Nov 2014. Anyone have any idea approximately how long it will take to hear from CIA about acceptance of our application.
I have applied for NOC 2172 Database analyst and database administrator.

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

At the moment current trend is.
90 days from application file date for Credit card charge.
110 days for PER
160 days for medical request
180 days passport request
210 days to visa issued.

10 to 20 days plus minus


So 6 to 7 or 8 months from application file date.
Provided you dont have any delay from your side or get into some trouble.


----------

